# [Video] Road to sub 5 [Pyraminx] - by Odder



## Carrot (Apr 3, 2012)

subscribe, like and feed your hamster <3


----------



## timeless (Apr 4, 2012)

is pyraminx the main event that you focus?


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, this was very helpful. Thanks Odder


----------



## JasonK (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you so much Odder, lots of little things to experiment with here. The inspection practice thing (writing down moves after inspecting) is so awesome, I'd never have thought of that.  Maybe I'll finally be able to break sub-5 soon


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 4, 2012)

ODDER HAS A SEXY VOICE


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 4, 2012)

Where do you buy your pyraminxes?

I can only find QJ everywhere.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 4, 2012)

I just tightened my QJ geting the tips off is a nightmare


----------



## Carrot (Apr 4, 2012)

timeless said:


> is pyraminx the main event that you focus?



No, but I am good at it 



Sahid Velji said:


> Thanks, you might also want to change the "Method" link to "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfArH6W3BFQ&t=5m10s".



All the annotations were screwed... They should work now 



WTF2L? said:


> Thank you so much Odder, lots of little things to experiment with here. The inspection practice thing (writing down moves after inspecting) is so awesome, I'd never have thought of that.  Maybe I'll finally be able to break sub-5 soon



Thank you!  I made up the inspection thing while I was in sweden with no computer, no timer no anything.... just woods and a pyraminx.



Jaycee said:


> ODDER HAS A SEXY VOICE



My english teacher actually said that to me x'D



Ickenicke said:


> Where do you buy your pyraminxes?
> 
> I can only find QJ everywhere.



Russian (little pyraminx) - at a cube stand at worlds 2009
Edison - from a japenese guy 
GH (only works for practising purposes though) - Cube Depot
QJ - everywhere
Mozhi - Cube Depot
Meffert's - Meffert's
speed Meffert's - Meffert's

That's basically where I got them xD



tx789 said:


> I just tightened my QJ geting the tips off is a nightmare


 
That's why I never do that


----------

